

Tim Cook’s $181B Headache: Apple’s Cash Held Overseas - gwallens
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-22/tim-cook-s-181-billion-headache-apple-s-cash-held-overseas

======
joshuaellinger
Or he could just do what people do -- pay the taxes. Because corporations are
people, my friend.

